# UFC 64: Fixed



## anonymous_help (Oct 15, 2006)

I just had to say something as I watched last night Rich Franklin lose to Anderson Silva. I knew the outcome of the fight before it started. I felt lower then dirt seeing Rich Franklin go down like that. I know for a fact that Rich Franklin took a dive. I knew about it for weeks. With the populatrity of the UFC now, some wiseguys are in on the action.


----------



## TheZar (Sep 23, 2006)

well, its certainly a way to go out to take a beatdown like that in order for the fight to be fixed....


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

anonymous_help said:


> I just had to say something as I watched last night Rich Franklin lose to Anderson Silva. I knew the outcome of the fight before it started. I felt lower then dirt seeing Rich Franklin go down like that. I know for a fact that Rich Franklin took a dive. I knew about it for weeks. With the populatrity of the UFC now, some wiseguys are in on the action.



haha well lets see.. the last time Frankline fought a Brazilian it was the same outcome...

i bet that was fixed to.. just because your fighter got ****ing owned doesnt mean its fixed


----------



## oasis100 (Oct 15, 2006)

anonymous_help said:


> I just had to say something as I watched last night Rich Franklin lose to Anderson Silva. I knew the outcome of the fight before it started. I felt lower then dirt seeing Rich Franklin go down like that. I know for a fact that Rich Franklin took a dive. I knew about it for weeks. With the populatrity of the UFC now, some wiseguys are in on the action.


LOL.you're a tool.


----------



## brvheart (Aug 25, 2006)

tell that to Rich's nose....


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

oasis100 said:


> LOL.you're a tool.



haha..


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

anonymous_help said:


> I just had to say something as I watched last night Rich Franklin lose to Anderson Silva. I knew the outcome of the fight before it started. I felt lower then dirt seeing Rich Franklin go down like that. I know for a fact that Rich Franklin took a dive. I knew about it for weeks. With the populatrity of the UFC now, some wiseguys are in on the action.


Sleepy? What else can it be for you to write this mess? Come on bro. Give the conspiracy theory a rest. Franklin lost. Deal with it and support your fighter in his rise back to the top. Sheesh. :thumbsdown:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

If I was taking a dive I sure wouldve dove alot sooner than he did.


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

asskicker said:


> If I was taking a dive I sure wouldve dove alot sooner than he did.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

anonymous_help said:


> I know for a fact that Rich Franklin took a dive. I knew about it for weeks. With the populatrity of the UFC now, some wiseguys are in on the action.


No, you don't know anything of the sort


and as for the Mafia, they went down like Franklin did - only it was Juliani that cliched and threw the knees

Organized crime is still around, but the Mafia is nothing. It all gang's now baby, I'd like to see the mafia last 5 minutes in Compton


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Franklin lost to a better fighter last night! There's no conspiracy theory here!


----------



## thetotalpackage (Oct 15, 2006)

lol, he didnt take a dive, he woulda done it before the messed up ribs and the shattered nose, he doesnt know how to mui-tia clinch as well as silva did, and he payed for it dearly, trust me, franklin will be back, and he will take him down and submit his ass


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Your an idiot and should be casturated so you don't reproduce. Rich Franklins nose is in peices right now, do realize how long hes not going to be able to fight? How much money he's going to loose? Think about what he did to Nate Quarry's nose and then think how longs nate quarry been out of MMA. If they were going to flop it would have been a lazy hook punch or a submission or something like that, its not going to be domination of HARD knees that punish Franklins abdomen(his chest was all red) and then break the guys nose. 

You sir should be put in a room with Silva and beat the same way franklin was.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> Your an idiot and should be casturated so you don't reproduce. Rich Franklins nose is in peices right now, do realize how long hes not going to be able to fight? How much money he's going to loose? Think about what he did to Nate Quarry's nose and then think how longs nate quarry been out of MMA. If they were going to flop it would have been a lazy hook punch or a submission or something like that, its not going to be domination of HARD knees that punish Franklins abdomen(his chest was all red) and then break the guys nose.
> 
> You sir should be put in a room with Silva and beat the same way franklin was.


Great post. I bet he would take a dive in that situation.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

"Organized crime is still around, but the Mafia is nothing. It all gang's now baby, I'd like to see the mafia last 5 minutes in Compton"


Those gangs don't control anything besides selling crack to their neighbors or stealing hub caps.

The Mafia on the other hand is heavily involved with sports betting, laying of bets and even the occasional point shaving and fixing, especislly in a place like Vages. Don King was connected to the Mafia before he got into boxing and those connections surely follwed him. The Mafia has fixed or owned boxers contracts all throughout history.

Although I don't think they are involved with MMA or that the fight was fixed, it would not be totally inconceivable like some here claim. Altohugh i do seriouslly doubt that Franklin took a dive.

Pogo


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Again, since when did this place turn into Sherdog?


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Franklin lost deal with it, all these theories are BS he did not take a dive the better fight won witch was SIlva.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Last night I was sure that Franklin may have taken a dive too. Something was definitely wrong with that fight. Now that I am sober with a night to sleep on it I'm not quite sure what happened in that fight, it was just so shocking. One thing for sure though, Franklin was beat before he even stepped into the ring. He looked like total crap. Why were his stomach muscles twitching like that when he took his shirt off, and what was up with that black eye he had? He had that black eye in interviews for weeks before the fight, that was strange to me.

The mafia has definitely stepped into fights in the past, (look at raging bull  ) and the UFC is so shady that I wouldn't be surprised at all if the fight was fixed.


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

putmeonhold said:


> No, you don't know anything of the sort
> 
> 
> and as for the Mafia, they went down like Franklin did - only it was Juliani that cliched and threw the knees
> ...


Gangs are nothing. Like someone else stated they just control drugs and hookers. The Mafia controls the basically everything that comes into this fken country. They OWN the ports, and anything to do with gambling. If you think the Mafia is dead...... think again. 

Rich Franklin on the other hand, did not take a dive. He was just outclassed by a better fighter. He wasn't mentally prepared for this fight, and went in with a horrible game plan.


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

For godsake this is getting rediculous. His black eye was from training obviously and it just wasnt his night. He was up against a ferocious striker and was beat. I doubt he took a dive seeing as how Silva ended up rearanging his face and ribs.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

FRANKLIN SLIPPED!

...Wait....sorry, I was having Shamrock vs Franklin flashbacks, except Rich was in Ken's place.

Did you see Rich lean his head up so that Silva would re-arrange his nose? My gosh, it's like they're making a mockery out of the sport! THAT FIGHT WAS FIXED!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Damone said:


> FRANKLIN SLIPPED!
> 
> ...Wait....sorry, I was having Shamrock vs Franklin flashbacks, except Rich was in Ken's place.
> 
> Did you see Rich lean his head up so that Silva would re-arrange his nose? My gosh, it's like they're making a mockery out of the sport! THAT FIGHT WAS FIXED!



if he was gonna take a dive.. i think it would have happened through submission... not possibly wrecking your carear


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

lol i think Damone was being sarcastic there.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

wow franklin must be able to mask pain amazingly to be able to take a dive after getting sauced wow.(Sarcasm)


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

It's just hard to believe that the one of the UFC's best fighters got his ass beat so badly. Watching the video again, it's crazy!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Raiders18 said:


> lol i think Damone was being sarcastic there..


Yes, I was being sarcastic. I'm sort of shocked someone actually thought I was being serious.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

His stomach muscles twitching? I think it has something to do with having a very small percentage of body fat on his stomach, nothing to do with having something 'wrong' with him, whatever that means. All in all, Silva was the better fighter that night. He looked as dangerous as ever, and I think some 85 fighters probably shit their pants after seeing that one.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Damone said:


> Yes, I was being sarcastic. I'm sort of shocked someone actually thought I was being serious.



i knew you were being sarcastic.. i was being the second person in on the convo ... like if he was gonna take a dive it would not be the way it happened. haha

rich wouldnt let it look like someone outstriked him if he took a dive he would have been submitted so ppl cant jump on him


----------



## 5 Rounds (Sep 24, 2006)

Just having the thought of the UFC being fixed is ridiculous. Enough with the conspiracy theories. What's next, you’re going to tell us that the entire 911 incident was fixed or there are UFO's in the desert?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> i knew you were being sarcastic.. i was being the second person in on the convo ... like if he was gonna take a dive it would not be the way it happened. haha
> 
> rich wouldnt let it look like someone outstriked him if he took a dive he would have been submitted so ppl cant jump on him


Oh, gotcha.

Thank God Herb Dean wasn't reffing the thing, because someone would include him. Herb Dean, Dana, & Rich were all in on the scheme, and a dancing bear was going to come in and pretend to be Franklin. Actually, if you look closely, you can see it wasn't actually Ace, but a Bear wearing a Franklin mask.

That Dana White is one sneaky guy.


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

nah i just think silva is the rel deal


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

TheGodfather said:


> Gangs are nothing. Like someone else stated they just control drugs and hookers. The Mafia controls the basically everything that comes into this fken country. They OWN the ports, and anything to do with gambling. If you think the Mafia is dead...... think again.
> 
> Rich Franklin on the other hand, did not take a dive. He was just outclassed by a better fighter. He wasn't mentally prepared for this fight, and went in with a horrible game plan.


You left out territory. The biggest thing gangs control is territory.

And the mafia controlls nothing. The mafia is dead and everyone knows it. They're all b*tches and sold eachother out. The whole thing came down like a house made of cards. I'm glad too 'cuz the worlds a better place without those hypocrite fools.


----------



## 5 Rounds (Sep 24, 2006)

*house of cards*

All of us don't know this... please enlighten us all. You must be heavily connected to know all of this information. Please tell us again how the Romans fell like a "house of cards".


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

While it is possible, it is highly doubtful. I hope rich got paid over 2 million, otherwise it wasn't worth it. Even then you have to wonder if he needed that money or if it could change his life considering where he was.


Maybe they paid rich's coach to convince him he should trade with silva on his feet...that's where he made his mistake.


----------



## [TUF] BeeZy (Sep 21, 2006)

All I got to say is Franklin got OWNED the only dive he took was one nose first into Silva's knee:cheeky4:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, the look on Rich's face when he looked up at the big screen and saw his face was classic.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

JWangSDC said:


> While it is possible, it is highly doubtful. I hope rich got paid over 2 million, otherwise it wasn't worth it. Even then you have to wonder if he needed that money or if it could change his life considering where he was.
> 
> 
> Maybe they paid rich's coach to convince him he should trade with silva on his feet...that's where he made his mistake.


Dude, I dont think anyone on here actually thinks Rich took a dive. Except for the idiot who made the thread of course.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

TheJame said:


> His stomach muscles twitching? I think it has something to do with having a very small percentage of body fat on his stomach, nothing to do with having something 'wrong' with him, whatever that means. All in all, Silva was the better fighter that night. He looked as dangerous as ever, and I think some 85 fighters probably shit their pants after seeing that one.



Did you actually see the fight? Dude something was seriously messed up with his obliques, even my girlfriend who is a massage therapist said something was wrong with them.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Did you actually see the fight? Dude something was seriously messed up with his obliques, even my girlfriend who is a massage therapist said something was wrong with them.


Yeah Im really interested to see what was wrong with him. Because I think something was i just dont know how bad it was and how much it affected his performance. Rich being the class act he is I wouldnt expect him to make excuses, so I bet it comes out a different way like AA's foot. My whole opinion on the fight may change when the info's released. I sure hope it does because right now Im pretty disappointed.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> Oh, gotcha.
> 
> Thank God Herb Dean wasn't reffing the thing, because someone would include him. Herb Dean, Dana, & Rich were all in on the scheme, and a dancing bear was going to come in and pretend to be Franklin. Actually, if you look closely, you can see it wasn't actually Ace, but a Bear wearing a Franklin mask.
> 
> That Dana White is one sneaky guy.



LMFAO! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I saw the fight once, I'll have to take a look at it again and give it a closer inspection.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL, lemme guess anonymous_help you are a big fan of Rich? Believe it or not, every fighter eventually gets his ass kicked. Everyone is human, there are no supermen despite all the hype and stuff you read about fighters.

Anyways, if it WAS fixed, a fighter would not have taken that much damage before going down. Rich didn't give up when he could have earlier in the fight. As soon as he brought his arms down to protect his body from those knees and left his whole head exposed, I could tell by the look on his face he knew was in deep doodoo. But he didn't give up and kept fighting to his credit.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Shogun said:


> LOL, lemme guess anonymous_help you are a big fan of Rich? Believe it or not, every fighter eventually gets his ass kicked. Everyone is human, there are no supermen despite all the hype and stuff you read about fighters.
> 
> Anyways, if it WAS fixed, a fighter would not have taken that much damage before going down. Rich didn't give up when he could have earlier in the fight. As soon as he brought his arms down to protect his body from those knees and left his whole head exposed, I could tell by the look on his face he knew was in deep *doodoo*. But he didn't give up and kept fighting to his credit.


haha doo doo

1 rep point for makin me laugh


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Shogun said:


> LOL, lemme guess anonymous_help you are a big fan of Rich? Believe it or not, every fighter eventually gets his ass kicked. Everyone is human, there are no supermen despite all the hype and stuff you read about fighters.
> 
> Anyways, if it WAS fixed, a fighter would not have taken that much damage before going down. Rich didn't give up when he could have earlier in the fight. As soon as he brought his arms down to protect his body from those knees and left his whole head exposed, I could tell by the look on his face he knew was in deep doodoo. But he didn't give up and kept fighting to his credit.


:laugh:


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

*rigged*

it was fixed but thats ok it will sell more for the next fight look the next couple of fights for the champs to lose for ticket sells people are tired of paying 40 bucks every time to see the same oh same oh champ win look at the film rich looked sad and confused going into the ring he's much better than that we all know but he did that one for the team broke nose and all good pay day of course were all human i would love to see a true fight with anderson and rich straight up but we did not get that did we rich sold out but who would not for that pay off


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

K this is MMA not WWE. Rich did not throw this fight he was beat by the better that night which is Anderson Silva who will hold the MW belt for a while.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

i think i know better than watching a guy that has not lost in the ufc and is the current champ not be able to break the clinch and seperate that any ******* john wayne fighter and their brother could have gotten out of 15 knees to mid section are u kidding me if he's not better than that then i guess pride fighting is what i'll stick to watching which is by the way much better and has better fighters than the ufc sorry that fight was rigged u must be a new and very green fan to think this was a real fight we all got ripped off if u new better


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

hahaha ok buddie this fight was NOT rigged for **** sakes. Just because your boy rich got dominated theres no need to make excuses. Richs nose was extremly broke how the hell is that set up to be fake. Silva owned him bad and was the better fighter that night. The belts his and he will hold it for a while.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

brvheart said:


> tell that to Rich's nose....



Wonder if they "fixed" that too?


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Wonder if they "fixed" that too?


lol no kidden if this was a fake fight would Rich of had his nose completly smashed up.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

you must not know much about mma but thats ok you also must think spikes ultimat fighter is awesome sorry pal im not a big fan of rich or the ufc their fighters are not near the level of prides in any divison this was for the money pal rich looked very sad going into the ring go and look at the tape this was not about heart and skills but believe what u want when u get get older you'll understand maybe


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ur a goddamn moron. first of all TUF is terrible, Pride FC is better. Like i said this is MMA not WWE no one took a dive mybe when your a little older you'll understand. Clearly you must like rich if ur all over his balls defending him like theres no tommorow.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

i'll let u smash my nose for that payday anytime u mean ur not man enough to have ur nose broke are u kidding me do u think this was the 1st for rich this must not be ur sport


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Untill theres actually proof of this Franklin got his ass kicked. Go to sherdog you troll.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

this was just as good as wwe acting actually rich did not sell it to well probably not as good as u would have anderson is awesome just not that awesome i still am laughing about not rigging a mma fight because he got his nose broke look at the tape rookie


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

youre an idiot and this post is the most ridiculous post i think ive ever seen... franklin lost thats that he will be back and get his rematch and its not that easy to get out of a clinch when an amazing muy thai striker has you in it... franklin even said he wasnt expecting him to be so strong in the clinch so he probably didnt train as much as he should have for it he thought the clinch was going to be his strong spot as he stated at the end of the match when his nose was destroyed


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Matt1970 your the only moron who thinks this and is defending it to death. Clearly your just bitter that Franklin lost or you lost a bunch of money on him and your just ttrying to make yourself feel better. So mybe you should watch the tape again rook because clearly Franklin got his ass kicked by a amazing Mauy Tai striker. Mybe MMA isnt your sport.


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> you must not know much about mma but thats ok you also must think spikes ultimat fighter is awesome sorry pal im not a big fan of rich or the ufc their fighters are not near the level of prides in any divison this was for the money pal rich looked very sad going into the ring go and look at the tape this was not about heart and skills but believe what u want when u get get older you'll understand maybe


you say youre a pride fan and pride fighters are soooo much better yet silva came from pride so wouldnt you expect that from him seeing that your pride fighters are sooo much better


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

he got his as stomped for a big payday its called rigged its ok it sells more the ufc needs as much as they can get good buisness sense by dana


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> he got his as stomped for a big payday its called rigged its ok it sells more the ufc needs as much as they can get good buisness sense by dana


After reading this i now can see you truly are clueless when it comes to MMA.


----------



## The Berserker (Oct 16, 2006)

I have to admit "the mafia" has to be the best excuse yet. The better man won period..... UFC, isn't bigger than the MMA world. There is a lot more MMA venues out there, like PFC. Pay attention!!!!! Chuck Liddell found that out when rampage took his hardest shots and made Chuck quit.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah keep beating off to roadhouse and the utimate fighter my nose is broke dana what do i do u *****


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

haha you talked youself into a corner and have nothing else to say. Your theory is stupid and everyone else also thinks you are an idiot. Nice try though.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

the better man might have won but lets see it for real this fight was dumb a white belt in any could have broke that clinch at least escaped to a better spot


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

No because Anderso Silva is a WORLD CLASS Mauy Tai striker. He trains everyday how to keep people in there to wreck them with perfect Mauy Tai wich he showed. see its clear that you are a MMA noob when you can't even acknowledge the fact that Silva is a world class mauy tai expert who trains all day every day to keep people liek that.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

as u respond by ha ha u confirmed my last response to u as being a tru ***** or to you vagina i cant believe i talked to you about mma that is true disgrace to the sport u should stick to the wnba


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

My god man you are a tool. See as i have clearly owned you in this MMA discusion you have to resort to o well you said haha go watch womens BBall. Once again hahaha you dont know what your talking about and your theory about the fight being rigged is idiotic.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

are u dumb enough to think he's the only world class mauy tai guy in the ufc or mma he's been beat 4 times dumass ur brainwashed with the experience its not about franklin u moron its about being rigged mauy tai my ass r u kidding its not about hte art as much as it is as the one who performs it.u make it seem as if mauy tai won the fight


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

how can u win a discussion


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

No, i said Anderson Silva the fighter performed perfect Mauy Tai stupid. And yeah he has 4 losses because he fights way better compition than Franklin or anyone in the UFC does. But the fact you fail to see that Anderson has fought way better comp. then Franklin ever has tells me you don't know what your talkig about.

win the discussion by shooting down everything u say and make u resort to say something stupid like you said haha go watch wnba, like come one how stupid is that.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

even though i won the discussion by far.rookie ur still a *****


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you again for proving my point. Once again you cant defend what you say so you resort to childish namecalling. Acting like an internet tough guy who thinks they kno MMA when your probably just a b**ch who doesnt know anything which everyone already knows.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

mr perfect maui tai won the fight Dana.Please make the check out to mr maui tai because of course he was perfect this was a mma fight not a tai fight franklin threwit.come on now go into the the other room and tell ur mommy da fight was wigged but mr maui tai won by tko again still a puss mr tai


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

anonymous_help said:


> I just had to say something as I watched last night Rich Franklin lose to Anderson Silva. I knew the outcome of the fight before it started. I felt lower then dirt seeing Rich Franklin go down like that. I know for a fact that Rich Franklin took a dive. I knew about it for weeks. With the populatrity of the UFC now, some wiseguys are in on the action.


what a joke.

If the fight was fixed, there's no way Franklin would have agreed to get his face caved in by a knee. He would have gone down from a punch.

As soon as this fight was announced, I didn't like Rich's chances. Silva truly is a different type of striker, and like Rich said, he didn't expect him to be that strong in the clinch.

Rich should have taken it to the ground after he connected that punch that Anderson mockingly shook off.


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

See and yet again you still show how iggnorant and dumb you are. Frankling got his ass kicked by Silva and its obvious that you cant deal with your boy Rich loosing and dont know how to deal with it.


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

Raiders18 said:


> See and yet again you still show how iggnorant and dumb you are. Frankling got his ass kicked by Silva and its obvious that you cant deal with your boy Rich loosing and dont know how to deal with it.


Just ignore him, dude. He can't even communicate what he's trying to say properly. 

Rich is my 2nd favourite fighter, and like I said, when the fight was announced way back when, I didn't like his chances. I knew he was gonna have his hands full, but didn't know it would be that bad. Anderson truly dominated. Period.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

didn't like the last comment.sorry buddy ur right franklin was overwhelmed truly dominated ...for that kind of money i would have to ....broke nose my ass u puss


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

thevarsmolta said:


> Just ignore him, dude. He can't even communicate what he's trying to say properly.
> 
> Rich is my 2nd favourite fighter, and like I said, when the fight was announced way back when, I didn't like his chances. I knew he was gonna have his hands full, but didn't know it would be that bad. Anderson truly dominated. Period.


I like rich as well, but it was Silva's night. I'll take your adive and stop listening to this guy cause he dosnt know what he's talking about and sound like some 12 yr old kid just trying to get attention.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

2 for one rich is my 2nd favorite...u guys must be gay u act like their ur boys give me a break i've been around boxing wresting and mma longer both of u put together ur both rookies and gay and i'll leave to u to wanks


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> 2 for one rich is my 2nd favorite...*u guys must be gay u act like their ur boys* give me a break i've been around boxing wresting and mma longer both of u put together ur both rookies and gay and i'll leave to u to wanks


to the bold...Yeah, we're gay and act like he's our boy because he's one of our favourites, right.

to the underlined...sounds like you've taken too many blows to the head or something, because you don't make any sense.

You can continue to make a joke out of yourself now. But I doubt anyone will respond. I know I won't. You're either 12 years old, or retarded.

edit: and calling us rookies? You have 12 more posts than me. Or if you're talking about being "MMA rookies", you're wrong when it comes to me anyways. I hope 1970 isn't your year of birth. Because if it is, I truly pitty you for being a 36 year old talking that kind of shit. You need a life.

Welcome to Toronto Brazilian Jiu Jitsu! This is where I train, and George St. Pierre was in just last week doing seminars on October 7th and 8th.


----------



## anonymous_help (Oct 15, 2006)

*ufc 64 fixed*

i wasn't saying I had a feeling it was fixed, i was saying i know it was fixed. 
are you guys f-ed. i knew for weeks he was going down in the first round.
anderson might not have known. hughes is going to be knocked out in the 
second round if you dont believe me.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Please, just stop.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

heres to themarsvolta if thats your name you truly are gay name dropping i should fly out to your gym and stomp your ass in front of your dumass canadian friends but i forgot i hate ****ing canadians and also your soory ****ing country


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> heres to themarsvolta if thats your name you truly are gay name dropping i should fly out to your gym and stomp your ass in front of your dumass canadian friends but i forgot i hate ****ing canadians and also your soory ****ing country


Wow!! Everyone I hate to say it but Im going to. This guy IS worse than MMA freak. Yes. I said it.

Man you are a ****ing joke. Get the **** off my forum you knowledgeless piece of shit. Are you a ****ing idiot? What is wrong with you? Give me one good reason you think this fight was fixed. It had no makings of a fixed fight. Not even remotely close. Now just get outta here because you know nothing and I hate you. Notice no ones on your side so just make everyone happy and go to sherdog. So you can be with your own kind you god damn idiot. because this forum has no place for people like you. Thats why MMA freaks gone.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

this whole thread is the most dumb shit ive ever heard FRANKLIN GOT KILLED GET OVER IT IT WASNT FIXED AND IF THEY FOUGHT AGIAN SILVA WOULD JUST KILL HIM AGIAN END THIS MADNESS


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

matt1970 for godsake SHUT THE **** UP and stop hating on canada just case we arent full of shit like you are doesnt mean you have to hate us


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> matt1970 for godsake SHUT THE **** UP and stop hating on canada just case we arent full of shit like you are doesnt mean you have to hate us


See matt1970 everyone thinks u are an idiot so just leave these boards or stop making dumb posts.


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

I for one do not and can not see Rich "ACE" Franklin taking a dive and never would have assumed it. I do not care what fighter fromany MMA organization. If silva got anybody on this planet in the clinch he had ACE in, it would be the same outcome. Rich ranks up with my Favorite fighter and I have alot of respect for his heart and skills. But come on and get off your horse for a second, I will say it again there is no man out there who has the slightest amount of self respect and dignity for fighting and being a champion going to take a dive in the fashion that he did. NOT POSSIBLE!! And for the record a dive would have no doubt lasted a couple of rounds anyway! God Bless


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

This matt1970 guy's goal was to come on this forum and see how many people he can get a rise out of, and as of now he is doing a great job! If everyone would just ignore his unbelievable insensible posts than he'd just be arguing with himself. Dont' pay attention to the guy, he's childish antics aren't worth stressing over.
The best thing you can do is just report his harrasing quotes to the mods and wait for him to be banned.noughsaid


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> *heres to themarsvolta if thats your name you truly are gay name dropping* i should fly out to your gym and stomp your ass in front of your dumass canadian friends but i forgot i hate ****ing canadians and also your soory ****ing country


What does that even mean? I name dropped? Or commit your definition of name dropping? I don't get it...please, seriously, explain if you even can.

and please, oh please, fly out here. We'll even record it and post it on here for all the fans to see me put you to sleep.


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

silvawand said:


> This matt1970 guy's goal was to come on this forum and see how many people he can get a rise out of, and as of now he is doing a great job! If everyone would just ignore his unbelievable insensible posts than he'd just be arguing with himself. Dont' pay attention to the guy, he's childish antics aren't worth stressing over.
> The best thing you can do is just report his harrasing quotes to the mods and wait for him to be banned.noughsaid


you're right. Will do from now on.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

So, how about that Sean Sherk? Strong as an ox I tell you. Bleed's like Ric Flair after way too many aspirin as well.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> I will quote Billy Madison to refute your bogus claims:
> 
> Mr. anonymous_help, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have *ever *heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational MMA thought.
> 
> ...


LMAO! Thats great I love Billy Madison and thats like my favorite part. You'll get rep for that.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

he took a dive no doubt study pre fight walk in it tells all that is ok it will sell more tickets in the future rematch :laugh: good buisness by dana


----------



## cheech (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello e-mmaers... Couple of questions:

a) I haven't seen other Silva fights... is clinch + knee his big thing and if so you would think Rich would have trained for them if possible (see next question.)

b) What ways are there to get out that type of locked clinch and what "should" Rich have done?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> mr perfect maui tai won the fight Dana.Please make the check out to mr maui tai because of course he was perfect this was a mma fight not a tai fight franklin threwit.come on now go into the the other room and tell ur mommy da fight was wigged but mr maui tai won by tko again still a puss mr tai


Why do you insist on proving how little you know about MMA?

Anderson has fought guys way bigger and way faster than Rich Franklin. Anderson trained his ass off for this fight and clearly destroyed Franklin. Franklin proved that, even though he's intelligent, he has a long way to go before his submissions look like Ryo Chonan's (much less Anderson's) and his striking is anywhere near as precise as Anderson's.

Between you're infantile and idiotic remarks I can barely make out what you're trying to say and so far all it says is:

"I'm a Rich Franklin fan who can't bare to see that the big bad American lost to the skinny Brazillian guy, even though he was outclassed from the first second he stepped into the octagon."


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

NO one bleeds like the Nature Boy but, WHOOOO, THE NATURE BOY!!

*Flair strut*


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

it was rigged ever heard of a single leg takedown dum ass for the money hell yeah dana break my ****ing nose


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

anonymous_help said:


> i wasn't saying I had a feeling it was fixed, i was saying i know it was fixed.
> are you guys f-ed. i knew for weeks he was going down in the first round.
> anderson might not have known. hughes is going to be knocked out in the
> second round if you dont believe me.


What is wrong with you? Is this Ms. Cleo?

If you think this fight was rigged, and you know who Anderson Silva is, you should know better. If Franklin had given less than his full attention to that fight he wouldn't have just been TKO'd, he'd be dead.

Realize, for one second, that Anderson Silva is one of the greatest Muay Thai fighters in the world (certainly the best among UFC Middleweights) and a BJJ Blackbelt. Franklin's guard was pretty active, he only made two mistakes in the clinch and that cost him the fight. If he had screwed up any more than that, he would have looked something like marvin eastman after his fight with Vitor.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

IronMan said:


> What is wrong with you? Is this Ms. Cleo?
> 
> If you think this fight was rigged, and you know who Anderson Silva is, you should know better. If Franklin had given less than his full attention to that fight he wouldn't have just been TKO'd, he'd be dead.
> 
> Realize, for one second, that Anderson Silva is one of the greatest Muay Thai fighters in the world (certainly the best among UFC Middleweights) and a BJJ Blackbelt. Franklin's guard was pretty active, he only made two mistakes in the clinch and that cost him the fight. If he had screwed up any more than that, he would have looked something like marvin eastman after his fight with Vitor.


Just stop arguing with him and ban him, theres no point in even taking notice of this little boy. I've heard enough of his ridiculous rants, BAN HIM! MODS! PLEASE!


----------



## mike08 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mat, this is pointless and we will be disagreeing with you for the next year if you don't just shut up and drop this. This is the most moronic topic ever and to ever be thought of, I watched that fight and Rich looked a little worried "not sick" to me going in, and when he got into the clinch with Silva and found out how dangerous Silva is in the clinch, he knew he was in trouble and guess what? HE WAS! 

Did you not see when he tried to break away during the clinch? Did you see him look into Silva's eyes? Rich had that look of crucial PAIN in him.


----------



## tasteestuff (Sep 16, 2006)

I wouldn't say it was *'fixed' *but RF was not usual himself

WTF? I used to think he was incredibly toned (cardio) MOFO but his midsection was twitching weird. All my friends were watching and thinking 'WTF'?? What the heck is that? Did he break his rib? pull rib cage? Also the 'shiner' .. We were like WTH? Who roughed him up before the fight? Something is seriously wrong here.

I am Thai and grew up with Muay Thai and come on.. RF is too strong to be held like that and pushed around (and he was basically pushed around). Only a complete n00b with no knowledge of clinch would be pushed around and held for 30 seconds. Come on.. Something was really wrong..

I don't like this PRIDE vs UFC bandwagon but r u guys all saying that PRIDE fighters are that superior to UFC Fighters? Silva is an excellent fighter but he was by no means top 3 in PRIDE. All you guys keep saying.. 'no one can beat Silva'.. Come on... I truly believe RF can come back and reclaim his belt.

RF looked seriously 'weak' and 'out of it' even before he stepped into the ring. Something is seriously messed up here.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

mike08 said:


> Mat, this is pointless and we will be disagreeing with you for the next year if you don't just shut up and drop this. This is the most moronic topic ever and to ever be thought of, I watched that fight and Rich looked a little worried "not sick" to me going in, and when he got into the clinch with Silva and found out how dangerous Silva is in the clinch, he knew he was in trouble and guess what? HE WAS!
> 
> Did you not see when he tried to break away during the clinch? Did you see him look into Silva's eyes? Rich had that look of crucial PAIN in him.


i gotta agree and i hope Franklins fans will forgive me but he looked very scared.


----------



## cicero1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Whats funny is anyone who knows anything about MMA knew Rich was going to lose. He was out classed by his opponent. Why do people let there minds run away like this. There may have been something wrong with Rich. He may not have felt well. He may have been injured. He may have just felt like he did not have a chance and he was going to lose. Whatever the case, its over. I really like Rich, and I hope to see him fight again. I think Rich is good for the UFC and he is a great roll model for kids comeing up. What he does not need is people making excuses for him. The guy has way to much class to ever let anyone make excuses for him.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

He looks sad cuz he got his ass handed to him by a better fighter, I will agree he didn't look like his normal confident self though.

and tasteestuff his shiner was from just his normal training, I read it on a news post at ufc.com. And please don't use the word "n00b" it belongs in some kinda of video game forum or something, but not here.


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

putmeonhold said:


> No, you don't know anything of the sort
> 
> 
> and as for the Mafia, they went down like Franklin did - only it was Juliani that cliched and threw the knees
> ...



If you really think a bunch of teenagers with 9mm would take on the mafia??? hahahahaha. The gangs can't even kill eachother, retard.......


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

it was fixed.oh yeah so outclasses my ass.anderson has 4 losses to opponents that couldn't even hold rich's jockstrap.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> it was fixed.oh yeah so outclasses my ass.anderson has 4 losses to opponents that couldn't even hold rich's jockstrap.


You act like fighters cant get better. His last legitamte loss was 3 years ago. What exactly has Rich done to prove he's better than Silva.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

"a fighter is only as good as his last fight"

dont care what his record is...

If you listen to the play-by-play, its all compliments for Franklin even though he is getting his arse served to him on a plate the entire time...
all you hear is "good level elbow delivered by Franklin"... i was like 'huh?' what fight are they watching???

This was a hand-picked match that Franklin *thought* was a no-brainer.
It was supposed to be a nice confidence builder for him... 
There was no way the UFC money making machine was gonna OK a fight that Franklin was even remotely gonna lose...

The fight was fixed alright, but it got messed up when the fix didnt playout the way the UFC promoters thought it was supposed to


----------



## anonymous_help (Oct 15, 2006)

*are you guys kidding?*

are you guys f-ed in the head or what? i know it was fixed cause i was in on it.
you guys cant accept the truth. grow up. it was just a matter of time before
the ufc was owned by the mob.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

fixed.exactly we all know it


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

fixed


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> fixed


i hope u get hit by a truck

you kids are retarted.. don king doesnt run the ****nig ufc... the shit isnt fixed.. your all just pissed your lil beloved franklin is sniffing his own bone chips as we speak.. stop crying.. accept it... and shut the f*ck up


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Organik said:


> i hope u get hit by a truck
> 
> you kids are retarted.. don king doesnt run the ****nig ufc... the shit isnt fixed.. your all just pissed your lil beloved franklin is sniffing his own bone chips as we speak.. stop crying.. accept it... and shut the f*ck up


Good post, yes this idiot should just shut up already about franklin, he lost get over it.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

you know as much about mma and how it works as your boys DA RAIDERS know right now about football.the shit is fixed.tough shit


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> you know as much about mma and how it works as your boys DA RAIDERS know right now about football.the shit is fixed.tough shit


Explain in therough detail how it was fixed, show a link to a site that proves this and how much money RIch got for takign a dive if your so sure.
And unless its precise information then it just makes u appear as a fool who is just tryign to piss people off on these forums.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> you know as much about mma and how it works as your boys DA RAIDERS know right now about football.the shit is fixed.tough shit


your a fa ggot.. shut up... the raiders are also my fav team in the NFL...


you suck at life

kill yourself


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

4 types of offenses an defenses to the clich single,double leg,body lock which is best by far with a judo hip toss or bjj trip for mount or strong swim move inside or outside.rich knows these all very well.Carlos Newton took silva down 6 times when he tried to clinch and knee rich is much better than carlos.standing up richleft his guard wide open and silva still didn't hit him.Rich is way better and any real fighter knows rich is not that green.silva has lost 4 times to bad opponents in pride which rich would have kod in a minute...FIXED


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

if your also a fan of the raiders and your dumb enough to put that on the forum then this proves my point to how naive and retarded you both are.the raiders u ****ing dumbass i should roast u more young one but i'll wait for someone a little brighter


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well this shows your an idiot when it comes to MMA and football. The raiders are one of the most winningest franchise in football and its not easy to break a Mauy Thai clinch from a world class mauy thai striker while he is constantly kneeing you in the ribs and face. He dominated Rich, when he finally got out of the clinch silva put him right back in. Silva owned Franklin.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> 4 types of offenses an defenses to the clich single,double leg,body lock which is best by far with a judo hip toss or bjj trip for mount or strong swim move inside or outside.rich knows these all very well.Carlos Newton took silva down 6 times when he tried to clinch and knee rich is much better than carlos.standing up richleft his guard wide open and silva still didn't hit him.Rich is way better and any real fighter knows rich is not that green.silva has lost 4 times to bad opponents in pride which rich would have kod in a minute...FIXED


i would put Ryo Chonan against rich franklin... cause i know rich cant stand and strike with anderson and i thought that was how he was gonna get ko'd but anderson went with the muai thai skills.. 

again your a ***.. unplug your computer..


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

keep rooting for DA RAIDERS dumbass.im sorry you better have thick skin cause they will suck for at least ten more years...as for mma your to naive.world class maui tai kiss my ass.fitch from purdue would take silva down at will.you abviously dont train we train tai bjj and wrestling which is my background from youth ....ur the type that thinks maui tai is cool because of bloodsport or the name.you know nothing about real fighting though where tai can get u killed by a wrestler...u will learn or maybe not if u still root for the shit bag raiders..i hope they continue their current success of the last couple years...al davis is gay and your his ***** face down


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> keep rooting for DA RAIDERS dumbass.im sorry you better have thick skin cause they will suck for at least ten more years...as for mma your to naive.world class maui tai kiss my ass.fitch from purdue would take silva down at will.you abviously dont train we train tai bjj and wrestling which is my background from youth ....ur the type that thinks maui tai is cool because of bloodsport or the name.you know nothing about real fighting though where tai can get u killed by a wrestler...u will learn or maybe not if u still root for the shit bag raiders..i hope they continue their current success of the last couple years...al davis is gay and your his ***** face down


This is an MMA forum so im not gonna talk football. Your acting like Wreslting will always beat a mauy thai guy, which is not true. It all depends on who the fighter is performing it. And i would love to see a Matt Hughes vs Anderson Silva match so you get to a wrestler get killed by a Mauy Thai guy. How about no more of this B.S argument that is going nowhere untill he see Hughes vs Silva to see which will prevail and how dominate each fighter is. Then one can talk smack about which is better after seeing two of the best at what they do go at it.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> keep rooting for DA RAIDERS dumbass.im sorry you better have thick skin cause they will suck for at least ten more years...as for mma your to naive.world class maui tai kiss my ass.fitch from purdue would take silva down at will.you abviously dont train we train tai bjj and wrestling which is my background from youth ....ur the type that thinks maui tai is cool because of bloodsport or the name.you know nothing about real fighting though where tai can get u killed by a wrestler...u will learn or maybe not if u still root for the shit bag raiders..i hope they continue their current success of the last couple years...al davis is gay and your his ***** face down



log off

haha wholy shit.. you havnt even been hear a month yet not even 10 days but you have half the posts i do... says alot about yourself bud


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

actually id loveto see fitch from purdue fight him because he is still truely a wrestler ..which means he wont be to fantsy with striking..Hughes might try be to cute but i doubt it.fitch is ready right now.trust me rich is to..we all just needed a shake up...and u guys got it u love it because they truly conned you this time thinking silva because he came from pride hes the best of all time...not me pal im not sold at all


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> matt1970:
> Join Date: 10-15-2006
> Total Posts: 158 (79.60 posts per day)


hahahahahahahah

your the man!


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> actually id loveto see fitch from purdue fight him because he is still truely a wrestler ..which means he wont be to fantsy with striking..Hughes might try be to cute but i doubt it.fitch is ready right now.trust me rich is to..we all just needed a shake up...and u guys got it u love it because they truly conned you this time thinking silva because he came from pride hes the best of all time...not me pal im not sold at all


Ok, but why would Dana White who hates Pride FC with all his heart take one of there fighters who was 3-2 make rich lose thus making it look like even guys who werent that good in Pride could own the MW champ?


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Stop responding, let him argue with himself about Don King, the Mafia, and Dana White. I'm sure he thinks the CIA is after him too.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> Stop responding, let him argue with himself about Don King, the Mafia, and Dana White. I'm sure he thinks the CIA is after him too.


lmfaooo

haha hes like that guy from dead man on campus


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

i can be on a forum all day because im rich retired and beautiful..now u boys dont be mean or ill quit sending child support to all of you


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> i can be on a forum all day because im rich retired and beautiful..now u boys dont be mean or ill quit sending child support to all of you



lmfao sorry, but that was pretty funny. He does make a good point about Newton bringing Silva down everytime Silva tried to clinch him. I have to think Rich let his pride get the best of him in this fight, but it is hard to deny how unskilled he looked...which is REALLY odd. If they were going to fix a fight, it would be this one. Silva is believable to most people due to his Pride background, and nobody believes Rich would take a dive. 

It is an interesting theory, one that I have meddled with since seeing the fight for myself. You have to admit, not once did Rich look anything like he has in every other fight he has ever had. Even in his first loss he looked better than that, and Silva is not THAT damn good guys.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

Prodigy,truthfully im just messing around with most of these guys because their so anal about anderson..which many of them have never seen before leben and rich but i have and hes a great fighter but not the second coming..i think hes very beatable because ive seen guys do it easily with his open spots in maui tai the only negative with tai.. open for chuting rich might not have thrown nobody can prove that but its very very possible unstanding how good rich actually is and how he fought like a paid off fighter not one like his life and family were on the line


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

rich was probably paid big time enough to retire possibly


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

fixed


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

How about putting the conspiracy theory on hold until their rematch. If Franklin loses or gets completely shutdown/dominated again then you know it wasnt fixed. If he completely destroys Anderson in their rematch then, perhaps is was? 

But I dont think it was.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

silva will lose in fight 2.it will be a good fight..i cant wait for the 3rd....guys we all know the 1st was fixed I hope we didn't lose to many ufc fans because of the scam...maybe it will stir up more interest ....right guys???


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Quit bumping this shitty thread


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

storm could be gay guys he follows me to threads..yeap he's gay...he also told everybody yesterday that he's a huge fan of womens mma....and he is scared of those girls..he's the biggest puss on the forum except for themarsvolta he would lose to the girl mma fighters


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

anonymous_help said:


> I just had to say something as I watched last night Rich Franklin lose to Anderson Silva. I knew the outcome of the fight before it started. I felt lower then dirt seeing Rich Franklin go down like that. I know for a fact that Rich Franklin took a dive. I knew about it for weeks. With the populatrity of the UFC now, some wiseguys are in on the action.



you're a toool


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> storm could be gay guys he follows me to threads..yeap he's gay...he also told everybody yesterday that he's a huge fan of womens mma....and he is scared of those girls..he's the biggest puss on the forum except for themarsvolta he would lose to the girl mma fighters


Pardon me, sir, but I am "theVarsMolta".

Looks like your reading could use some work to go along with your writing.

Storm could be gay guys? I thought he was only one person.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

worst thread ever LOL!


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

Dude I GOT MY OWN THREAD SWEET


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

ha ha ha he got banned:laugh:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> ha ha ha he got banned:laugh:


Cheers to that


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

yea good thing too cuz I was starting to buy into some of it, not the Rich taking a dive thing, but the other shit. He made sense _occasionally_.


----------



## thebroken (Jul 11, 2006)

i don't think the fight was fixed. being a big fan of rich, i would've wanted to see rich win the fight but this is MMA, you win some you lose some. 

he just wasn't prepared mentally i guess. the night of the fight, he was so tense and too cautious. i don't blame him though, silva does pack a punch and that muay thai clinch.. that was something else. rich just wasn't prepared for that.. but i know that he'll come back, just like hughes, he'll come back with a bang!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Storm442 said:


>


hahhaha nice pic


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Even if people do know fights are fixed, why cant you just keep it to yourself. Its not going to benefit anyone to know this. If fighting is ruined for you dont ruin it for every one else. Remember ignorance is bliss. Not saying this was fixed or anythinh though.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Even if people do know fights are fixed, why cant you just keep it to yourself. Its not going to benefit anyone to know this. If fighting is ruined for you dont ruin it for every one else. Remember ignorance is bliss. Not saying this was fixed or anythinh though.


Yea no shit I'd rather just be in denial about it and enjoy the fights.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> ha ha ha he got banned:laugh:


about time


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW!!! You guys really shouldn't let trolls suck you in like that.

That IS the whole point of their existence. They post outrageous or stupid things to get people to waste their time arguing. 

You know he or someone like him will be back, ignore him and he will slink off somewhere else.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Boo said:


> WOW!!! You guys really shouldn't let trolls suck you in like that.
> 
> That IS the whole point of their existence. They post outrageous or stupid things to get people to waste their time arguing.
> 
> You know he or someone like him will be back, ignore him and he will slink off somewhere else.



Yeah you're really right. Sometimes they are just so stupid you get frustrated


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Yeah you're really right. Sometimes they are just so stupid you get frustrated


Oh yeah, I understand. Trolls are just good at eliciting that response.

Sometimes I do respond to them, but only for my own amusement.

:cheeky4: <---Just like cheeky here. He amuses me. I'm always looking for an excuse to use him.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Boo said:


> Oh yeah, I understand. Trolls are just good at eliciting that response.
> 
> Sometimes I do respond to them, but only for my own amusement.
> 
> :cheeky4: <---Just like cheeky here. He amuses me. I'm always looking for an excuse to use him.



lol, definatly.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

hurry up with those names Storm I'm very interested.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> hurry up with those names Storm I'm very interested.


Whiny azz, see below.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This past weekend in San Francisco, California, Shannon "The Cannon" Ritch and Brian Ebersole were both suspended on the spot following their fight. 

Evidently, the California State Athletic Commission believed that their fight was "worked" which means that they did not compete in a true athletic contest, but allegedly conspired to determine the outcome of the fight.

According to Tom Call, who was reporting for MMAWeekly.com at the show, "The fighters barely engaged and were involved in some conversation on the ground. Brian Ebersole was declared the winner initially when Ritch tapped. However the fight was then ruled a no contest and both fighters were suspended indefinitely on the spot my California Athletic Commissioner Armando Garcia. I spoke with George Atkins the matchmaker for the event and confirmed the suspension was for 'Not fighting' and 'putting on a fake fight.' Atkins then commented, 'I told them to fight.'"

Ritch has been accused of such occurrences in the past, most notably in a contest with UFC Hall of Famer Dan "The Beast" Severn following their bout on the Extreme Wars X-1 card in Hawaii on July 2, 2005.

Brian Ebersole has not been accused of participating in a "worked" fight before this, as far as I'm aware. If the charges stand, it will be interesting to see how the suspension affects Ebersole's participation in the International Fight League. 

Ebersole was previously chosen by his trainer, Frank Shamrock, to be an assistant coach and the middleweight fighter for the Shamrock-coached San Jose Razor Claws team in the IFL.

Though the Razor Claws' 5-on-5 series of matches against the Carlos Newton-coached Toronto Dragons will be taking place on September 23rd in the state of Illinois, not in California, it is conceivable that Illinois might choose to honor the suspensions of the California State Athletic Commission until this matter is resolved.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Boo, I just woke up and was looking for that!

You truely are SUPERMAN (as your icon indicates)


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> ha ha ha he got banned:laugh:


I told that idiot he was about ready to be banned and he wouldn't listen ... I forwarded all his Ebonics insults to admin ... I'm sure no one will put up with racial issues


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

this is the stupidest thread evar!!! unless if hughes does go down in the second round...color us embarrassed...hahaha...

but anywho, of course something was wrong...something always is...i dont care what a fighter says in the prefight interview or whatever...theyre always gonna say theyre 100% up to par...you always get hurt training and some things take longer to fully heal...so who knows but franklin himself and his trainers...he underestimated silva and payed dearly for it...so lets just stop the speculation...

and for the original poster, if you are remotely involved with the fight being fixed, which i highly doubt, please keep it to yourself as you can potentially get A LOT of people in trouble publicly admitting to being an accomplice...so if you love your boy franklin that much, youd keep your mouth shut...that is, _if_ you had anything to do with it :laugh: 

and as for the comment about gangs>mafia...i dont even know why im responding, but have you ever heard of the russian mafia...i dont care for chinese triads, italian mafia, or japanese yakuza...russian mafia owns all! no doubt in my mind...no doubt in the US CIA's mind for that matter...russian mafia was the CIA's top priority for the last decade and a half...i dont see the CIA being all over thugs crip walking in compton...or d-bo stealing bikes in front of craigs house while smokey rolls a blunt..."and you know dis, maaaaaan!"

nuff said X10


----------



## GI Hell (Aug 30, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> It's just hard to believe that the one of the UFC's best fighters got his ass beat so badly. Watching the video again, it's crazy!


Why is it so hard for you to believe that one of the UFC's best got beaten? You said it yourself, "One of the UFC's best fighters...". That aint saying much. All of the MMA fans, the real fans, knew the outcome when we heard of the bout. Franklin never had more than a punchers chance.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

So does that mean every fighter with less losses than Randy Couture would beat him?


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

dont be ignorant...we all know MMAth doesnt work...


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll pay to have this thread offed.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

meohmy said:


> thread of the year!!!


Oh great, Matt's back


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

meohmy said:


> good thread ..keep it alive..for richs sake


matt1970 when he can't post here:


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

anonymous_help said:


> I just had to say something as I watched last night Rich Franklin lose to Anderson Silva. I knew the outcome of the fight before it started. I felt lower then dirt seeing Rich Franklin go down like that. I know for a fact that Rich Franklin took a dive. I knew about it for weeks. With the populatrity of the UFC now, some wiseguys are in on the action.


Rich didn't get paid much for this fight... so i'm guessing that he really doesn't like his nose?


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> matt1970 when he can't post here:


F'n priceless.


----------



## dudelove (Oct 20, 2006)

Im back and it was fixed just like storms nuts


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah so I was thinking, I remember seeing this fight where Rich Franklin got rocked by 2 knees to the gut and he ran away from the situation and eventually won. Problem is I can't remember the other fighter. Anyways I'm thinking Silva saw this too and saw a ***** in Rich's Armor. I think he trained specifically in the clinch to weaken Rich. And I think that Rich's confidence in the clinch was his own undoing. As soon as Silva landed his second knee you could tell Rich was hurt and I don't think he had enough to get away. And if what people are saying about Rich not being well is true then Iim sure that would definitely have weakened his core. Well anyways, there's some food for thought.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> matt1970 when he can't post here:


hahahahaha .... great post


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

you are a jackass, Rich would never lose on purpose. He got kneed in the face and got his nose broken, thats not a fix, thats a beating


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

kamikaze145 said:


> you are a jackass, Rich would never lose on purpose. He got kneed in the face and got his nose broken, thats not a fix, thats a beating


Don't worry dude, I just wish people would ignore this thread and let it go because there is one guy who posted this - he got banned - and he keeps trying to get back in ... I don't think he really believes the fight was fixed (that just seems way too dumb) he's just trying to get a rise out of people


----------

